# Georgia Ducks Unlimited license plate



## HuntFishLive (Oct 25, 2015)

Has anyone ever seen one of these?


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 26, 2015)

Yes, I have one somewhere from back when DU was really about ducks.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Oct 26, 2015)

You wanna sell it?


----------



## HuntFishLive (Oct 26, 2015)

No don't want to tell it, I have never seen one like this before. Any idea how old it is?


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 27, 2015)

70's.


----------



## Josh923 (Oct 27, 2015)

I have one that is really cool. Has a wood duck on it. I'll post a pic of it in a second.


----------



## rett-ta-hunt (Oct 28, 2015)

I have one Exactly like that! Found it in a barn on the front of an old Dodge Duster.


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 28, 2015)

Yea hang onto it now that DU is all about turkeys.


----------



## TylerR11 (Oct 28, 2015)

How bout this one?


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 29, 2015)

Tyler that is a relic. Tag should read MERGS UNLIMITED.


----------



## bander_TC50 (Oct 29, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> Tyler that is a relic. Tag should read MERGS UNLIMITED.


----------



## Josh923 (Oct 29, 2015)

Got this one on my truck


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 29, 2015)

Cool tags.  Especially the older ones.


----------

